# Riomar / Ebrodelta Salzwasserangeln



## forellenhunter81 (22. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

  2017 plane ich eine Reise nach Spanien. Zielgebiet soll das Ebrodelta werden. Ein Traum von mir ist, dort einen Blauflossenthun mit der der Spinnrute zu fangen. Bis jetzt habe ich mich mit der Materie „Big-Game“ noch nie beschäftigt, deshalb habe ich mal einen kleinen Fragenkatalog zusammengestellt.



Wann      ist die beste Zeit für BFT (mit Spinnrute beangelt) bzw. andere Thunarten      und Goldmakrelen? Da ich auch Fisch mitnehmen möchte sollte in der      Reisezeit keine Schonzeit sein.
Gibt      es Schonzeiten für BFT in Spanien? Wenn ja, wann sind diese?
Gibt      es Quotenregelungen für BFT in Spanien? Wenn ja, gibt es Unterschiede für      Berufsfischer und Sportangler?
Muss      ich etwas beachten, wenn ich Fisch mitnehmen/ausführen möchte?
Was      für Gerät (Rute und Rolle) brauche ich für die Spinnfischerei auf BFT? Als      Budget habe ich mir 1000€ gesetzt.
Was      für Köder (Popper / Stickbaits / Wobbler) brauche ich für diese Fischerei?
Wie      weit vor der Küste würde das Hauptangelgebiet liegen?
Wie      windanfällig ist das Revier in Bezug auf die BFT Fischerei?
Welche      Alternativen (Fischarten) hat man im Delta selbst?
Welche      Fischarten eignen sich überhaupt zum Essen und welche sollte man besser wieder      releasen?
 
  Anmerkung: Beim Gerät und bei den Ködern wäre ich über ganz konkrete Vorschläge dankbar.

  ….jetzt hoffe ich hier auf viele Antworten, damit das Vorhaben keine Bauchlandung wird…

  Danke und Gruß 
  Stefan


----------



## Chips (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Riomar / Ebrodelta Salzwasserangeln*

Hi,

wende dich vertrauensvoll an Heinz. (www.ebrodelta.de)

Vermietet Häuser und bietet Bootsangeltouren für Süß- und Salzwasser an.
Besitzt ein eigenes Boot und eine "Thunfischlizenz"

Er hält auch geeignetes Angelgerät bereit, so das du nicht gleich
1000€ ausgeben musst, sondern erstmals reinschnupperst.

Bin dieses Jahr Ende Mai in Riumar und werde auch einige male mit ihm Rausfahren.

VG
Chips


----------



## Riesengrundel (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Riomar / Ebrodelta Salzwasserangeln*

BFT hab ich bei den 2 Mal wo ich dort war weder was von gesehen noch gehört, beide Male waren um Pfingsten sprich Mai -Juni. Weiter draussen sollen die anscheinend ganz gut gehen, Erfahrung damit hab ich aber selber keine. 
Was ich dir aber über die Fischerei dort sagen kann ist folgendes:
Zielfisch um Mai rum sind sowohl Bluefish Palometa und (AJ) und etwas Wolfsbarsch alles ist sowohl vom Boot als als auch vom Land aus befischbar.
Zum Wb : Spinnrute iwas um 20-60 g Wurfgewicht im idealfall ein 20er Geflecht damit bekommst auch mit den lieben Blues keine Probleme Metallvorfach schmältert die Bissrate etwas is aber unerlässlich wenn die Blues um den Weg sind da ihre Zähne ne Monofile so schnell durchhaben, dass du den biss nichtmal merkst nur eben dass das Einkurbeln seeeehhhr leicht geht 
Köder ist n silberner Wobbler (Sardinen Style)

Palo und BF mit geschlepptem Köderfisch (Hornhecht oder Meeräsche ca 20-30 cm) geht aber auch mit Kunstködern. Ruten um 15-30 Lbs Klasse
Schnur min 50er Mono Vorfach Stahl !!
Am Strand muss man wenn man das ganze dann mit nem Bellyboat oder ner Luma rausbringen ^.^ 
Angeln am Strand in den frühen Morgenstunden, denn nachts bekommt man mit den netten Blutsaugern echte Probleme im Delta


----------

